# Help for Throttlestop



## Authentic (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello guys i search actually a recent full tutorial for throttlestop but i just found old ...

I appreciate receiving a help from confirmed users please for explain me what is the best setting for maximum performance on laptop ( I5 7300HQ 960M )

I have uploaded one vidéo wee show my actually settings , I have testing with SpeedShift but the performance in game is worst like more latency of action on GTA for exemple, The SpeedStep is off in the bios because the frequency of the cpu down at 2500mhz after 20mn of game but the temperature is at 60/65 degrés thank at you ( sorry for my english im UK bot )

For TechPowerUP - YouTube


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2022)

Authentic said:


> I have testing with Speed Shift but the performance in game is worse


Your screenshots show that you do not have Speed Shift enabled so how were you testing Speed Shift? Open the TPL window and check the Speed Shift box to enable Speed Shift. After you do this you should see SST in green on the main screen. That means Speed Shift is enabled.






If you want your CPU to run at full speed when it is lightly loaded, use the Windows High Performance power plan. If you want your computer to slow down when it is idle, use the Windows Balanced power plan. You can use ThrottleStop to change Windows power plans or you can open Windows Power Options and change plans that way.





Did you disable the C states on purpose? Doing this and setting all of the turbo ratios to 31 prevents your CPU from ever using the 35 multiplier. Your settings are OK if that is what you want.



Authentic said:


> SpeedStep is off


You can leave this on. The problem is that you did not have Speed Shift enabled and setup correctly.



Authentic said:


> the cpu down at 2500mhz after 20mn of game


Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Play a game for 15 or 20 minutes. When you are finished testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. This log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running.

The 7300HQ only has 4 cores and 4 threads. They are getting kind of slow for playing recent games. Look in the Task Manager and try to exit any programs that you do not need.


----------



## Authentic (Mar 14, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshots show that you do not have Speed Shift enabled so how were you testing Speed Shift? Open the TPL window and check the Speed Shift box to enable Speed Shift. After you do this you should see SST in green on the main screen. That means Speed Shift is enabled.
> 
> View attachment 239771
> 
> ...


First of all thank you for your feedback, SpeedShift is not activated because the best feeling I have in game is when it is off, outside of my tests I had applied it well in the way of did you indicate it while activating the box speedshift epp value 0, should I leave speed shift EPP deactivated?

I deactivated c-states in the bios and set 31 in Throttlestop because this varies the frequency to only go up very rarely to more than 3.10 ghz on a single core when the cpu is not much solicited this is it detrimental to in-game performance?

So you advise me to leave speedstep activated in the bios and in throttlestop while activating speedshift?

I'll come back to you with the log in the evening


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 14, 2022)

All of your settings are OK as long as you understand what they do. 

I will wait until I see a log file to see if it shows your CPU slowing down. If Speed Shift is enabled and EPP is set to 0, your CPU should never slow down. If you see 2500 MHz then there is a problem with your ThrottleStop settings.


----------



## Authentic (Mar 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> All of your settings are OK as long as you understand what they do.
> 
> I will wait until I see a log file to see if it shows your CPU slowing down. If Speed Shift is enabled and EPP is set to 0, your CPU should never slow down. If you see 2500 MHz then there is a problem with your ThrottleStop settings.


speedshift takes over speedstep when both are activated ? if yes, I can't see any frequency drop since this only happens to me if I only use speed step


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2022)

Authentic said:


> speedshift takes over speedstep when both are activated ?


Yes.

Speed Shift is better. No problems if EPP is set to 0.


----------



## Authentic (Mar 15, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Yes.
> 
> Speed Shift is better. No problems if EPP is set to 0.


Last question why let turn on speedstep if speedshift is better ? and why i can up at 3,10ghz without speedshift and speedstep by only descating the 'disable turbo' box in throttlestop


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2022)

Intel Core i5-7300HQ Mobile processor - CL8067702870309
					

Intel Core i5-7300HQ notebook CPU: detailed specifications, side by side comparison, FAQ and more from CPU-World




					www.cpu-world.com
				




Turbo boost has to be enabled so the 7300HQ can run at 3.1 GHz. If you check Disable Turbo, the maximum multiplier is 25.

I like to enable SpeedStep and Speed Shift. SpeedStep might be used when booting up before Speed Shift is enabled. It does not hurt anything to have SpeedStep enabled.


----------



## Authentic (Mar 15, 2022)

Ok thank at you , have a good day/night


----------



## Authentic (Mar 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Intel Core i5-7300HQ Mobile processor - CL8067702870309
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5-7300HQ notebook CPU: detailed specifications, side by side comparison, FAQ and more from CPU-World
> ...


Hello, could you tell me what technology is used when the CPU still goes up to 3.10GHZ by having deactivate speedshift and speedstep as well as the box 'deactivate turbo'? thanks to you


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 21, 2022)

Show me a ThrottleStop screenshot. I have never seen a 7300HQ go up to 3.10 GHz when Disable Turbo is checked in ThrottleStop. The maximum multiplier is 25 when Intel turbo boost is disabled.


----------



## Authentic (Mar 21, 2022)

Noooo turbo disabled is uncheked like speedtesp and speedshift too


----------



## Authentic (Mar 23, 2022)

?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 23, 2022)

Authentic said:


> without speedshift and speedstep by only descating the 'disable turbo' box in throttlestop


I do not understand your question. What does the word "descating" mean?

If Speed Shift is not enabled, SpeedStep can be used to control your CPU speed. If you decide to disable Speed Shift and you also disable SpeedStep, your CPU can get stuck at any speed. It would be good if it gets stuck at maximum speed but you might find someday that your CPU is stuck at a slow speed. Some people like to disable SpeedStep. I prefer to enable it. I also recommend enabling SpeedStep in the BIOS. Some oldee Dell laptops will boot up and be stuck at 800 MHz if SpeedStep is not enabled in the BIOS. 

You can use Speed Shift or SpeedStep or you can disable both of these. Whatever works best for you is OK. If you ever have a problem with your computer not running at maximum speed then it might be because you disabled SpeedStep. Computers can run at maximum speed when SpeedStep is enabled as long as the Windows High Performance power plan is being used. You never have to disable SpeedStep


----------



## vgm (Mar 23, 2022)

Not sure if the video showing TS settings is still in place aside from pointers from unclewebb. It seems TS has not been enabled since I'm seeing Turn On button instead of Turn off button.


----------

